# Yes or No?



## delitefulmane (Sep 13, 2009)

Ladies, would you date/marry a man with your same last name?


----------



## foxee (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't see why not.  As long as I can confirm we're not related.


----------



## divya (Sep 13, 2009)

No, because the vast majority of people with my last name are related...


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2009)

divya said:


> No, because the vast majority of people with my last name are related...


 
Me too.  My last name is not very common at all. In fact it turns out that everyone I have ever known with my  last name is related to me. my maiden name.


----------



## divya (Sep 13, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> Me too.  My last name is not very common at all. In fact it turns out that everyone I have ever known with my  last name is related to me. my maiden name.



 I automatically assume that someone that has my last name is related somewhere. The vast majority of us come from 5 brothers. There is only one line that is not related...but honestly, we'd probably treat them like they are related too. LOL.


----------



## southernchocolate (Sep 13, 2009)

I would have to do a thorough background check especially since I have a bunch of relatives that I don't know. But if all was in the clear, why not.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 13, 2009)

I've only met one other person with my last name. If he had my last name and was from the same country as my father, I would have to do a family tree to see if we were related.


----------



## trenise (Sep 13, 2009)

I once dated someone with my mother's maiden name, but there was no question of relation because the name is so generic.


----------



## FlowerHair (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably not in my case, since we're only 11 people with my last name and they are all my family 

Otherwise, I don't see why not.


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 13, 2009)

For those of you who said yes, wouldn't it be weird after getting married? I mean every little girl dreams of taking their husbands last name but when it's the same !


----------



## trenise (Sep 13, 2009)

I never dreamed of changing my last name as a little girl, but that's a different story.

I know someone who married a man with her same last name. Let's say her name is Debra Simms Simms. That looks so unusual on paper.


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 13, 2009)

trenise said:


> I never dreamed of changing my last name as a little girl, but that's a different story.
> 
> I know someone who married a man with her same last name. Let's say her name is Debra Simms Simms. That looks so unusual on paper.



Exactly! I can just imagine going to my high school reunion and someone asking, "I guess you didn't get married, did you?!!"


----------



## trenise (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yes. The first time I saw that I thought it was a misprint.


----------



## foxee (Sep 13, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> For those of you who said yes, wouldn't it be weird after getting married? I mean every little girl dreams of taking their husbands last name but when it's the same !



Well I happen to like my last name so...


----------



## aribell (Sep 13, 2009)

Sure, I don't see why not.  My last name is also very common.  I already know who my relatives are.


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Sep 13, 2009)

Um, that would be a no. It just seems really strange to me. I want mine hypenated anyway and having it hypenated with the same name would confuse people and then the questions start.


----------



## mswoman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes becase a lot of names are former slave names... I don't think it would be weird.... but easier... no name changes.  Also if you have always wanted your name changed, just put a hypen in it. Jones-Senoj... Kind of cute front and backwards.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 14, 2009)

divya said:


> No, because the vast majority of people with my last name are related...


 
I agree with her...only because everyone with my last name is related... you're prb looking at my name "scampbell" and wondering what I am talking about, but that isn't my actual last name


----------



## goldielocs (Sep 14, 2009)

My maiden name is very common and after doing some research, I found out former slave owners in the area my family comes from were also related.  So in my case, it wouldn't matter.  Just because the last name was the same, didn't mean there was any relation. There are actually 5 families in my home county with the same last name, but we are not related. The families all trace their family line to the same plantation, but they were sold to the owner from very different places.

Gotta' love the south...


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 14, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> For those of you who said yes, wouldn't it be weird after getting married? I mean every little girl dreams of taking their husbands last name but when it's the same !


 
Hmm, I guess I never thought of it that way . If I'm happily married, I don’t think I’d be that concerned about running into random ppl who knew my maiden name.  I mean a good marriage has so much more going on until I think for me the name change (or lack thereof) would not be at the top of my thoughts. I am secure enough with who I am to know that if I took on my husband's last name (w/o the hyphen) I would not feel as though I lost any part of my identity or something. As a matter of fact, for a good man (cause I won't settle for anything less) who is taking care of business, I'd be honored to take on his last name. JMHO


----------



## mrselle (Sep 14, 2009)

I dated someone briefly who had the same last name as me.  I never thought to check to see if we were related (that’s how brief the relationship was), but I really don’t think our families were connected.  

As a side note, my grandmother married someone who had the same last name as her mother’s maiden name.  Yes, the name is VERY common and VERY generic, but the two families are from neighboring counties in South Carolina.  So, chances are, my grandparents are distant relatives.


----------



## Ramya (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, my last name is very common and I'm not related to anyone with my last name. If he had my mother or father's biological name I'd be more concerned. Both names are rare.


----------



## divya (Sep 14, 2009)

My old college roommate's parents wanted her to marry someone with their last name, just further down the line. They wanted her to keep the wealth and success within the family. She was so disgusted...


----------



## empressaja (Sep 14, 2009)

I say no because my last name is very uncommon and I know that it would be a family member. My father has 11 brothers/ sisters  and the generation before that there were about as many, so that would be so out of the question.


----------



## Child0fGod (Sep 14, 2009)

southernchocolate said:


> I would have to do a thorough background check



in all honesty, this is a christian forum. if we have to go through such extremes, please... NO WAY.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2009)

But of course...  

Less paperwork.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 14, 2009)

I have before and the even more strange thing was that we also had the same date of birth.  Nope, we were not even remotely related though.


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 15, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I have before and the even more strange thing was that we also had the same date of birth.  Nope, we were not even remotely related though.



That's kinda weird!!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Sep 15, 2009)

*No. He could be a distant cousin that I never knew about.erplexed*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 15, 2009)

delitefulmane said:


> That's kinda weird!!


 

yeah it is even stranger because we use to sometimes refer to one another as "twin".  lol


----------



## Ramya (Sep 15, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> yeah it is even stranger because we use to sometimes refer to one another as "twin".  lol


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 15, 2009)

Ramya said:


>


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^^^That was funny!


----------



## africanviolet92 (Sep 20, 2009)

I doesn't matter to me because if I get married again, I do not plan on changing my name anyway. It's my personal preference and this "coincidence" could work for both of us.


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## aribell (Aug 9, 2010)

I posted in this thread last year, but I have to say, with all the prayers going up for husbands, if one comes down with your last name and you haven't spotted him at a family reunion yet, thank God for the blessing and get on with it!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 9, 2010)

Most likely not. My last name is somewhat rare and mainly attributed to a centralized location. Most of the people that I've ran across with my same last name are related in some type of way.


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Aug 10, 2010)

My last name is *verrrryyyy* uncommon, and I find that anyone who has it, is related to me some how.


----------



## lushlady (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, after a little investigation.  I have a very common last name.  I would be much more concerned if they had the same maiden last name as my mother or great-grandmother.


----------



## JinaRicci (Aug 10, 2010)

It would be weird but I'd be more concerned if they had one of the main last names in my family AND the same island origins.


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 10, 2010)

Nope, I couldn't. My last name is common and it would just be weird.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Aug 18, 2010)

sure! it would be great b/c then i wouldn't have to change my name. the caveat is that i'm jamaican. i would have to double check my relation with ANY jamaican b/c it is a small island. so a jamaican w/my last name then that would have be a NO!!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Aug 18, 2010)

*^^^ Yeah I totally understand!! I am loving the feedback on this!! 
I am surprised that a lot of women said yes. I have ALWAYS been against the thought of marrying someone with my last name. My childhood dream was to TAKE my husbands last name, but if it is the same Buuuuut I guess God has a sense of humor because my current SO has my same last name.....and if God ever sees fit to join us as one, i would not mind a bit! *


----------



## CinnaMocha (Aug 27, 2010)

The only way that would happen is if I met him clear across other side of the world, and he lived in some remote place where the folks there never migrated from that region, b/c paternal grandpa was a ROLLING stone... LOL


----------

